# havent been in awhile any sugestions?



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

havent gotten out in forever:-( was wondering what i should be trying. gotta get out a few more times before this yr is over thnx for any suggestions


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

I've done terrible at Galion recently. Jigs, topwater, wacky rig, etc. Nothing.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Caught quite a few fish this weekend on jerkbaits. Traps and spinnerbaits are still good choices and will still catch fish just downsize.


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

hey burks rattle traps man im telling ya if you can retreive without weed you will catch fish


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Yep...rattle traps are a great lure for this cold water. I got out for a few hours today, only got one bite but it was good for one fish. Caught this one on a Cotton Cordell Suspending Super Spot. Looks just like a rattle trap but the added benefit of being able to suspend is just the ticket for this time of year.


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

got out fri for a little bit with one bite on a havoc pit boss which was a swing and a miss and had a tentacle missing lol did manage to foul hook a 15 in shad lol gonna try again tomorrow with a buddy hopefully we can figure something out gonna throw more traps maybe fluke and fish my jig very very slow


----------

